# My Car dies when I let it IDLE



## Mazda Turbo (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi, I own a 1990 Mazda MX6-2.2L Turbo. It has always ran great. I just got a new clutch 2 days ago, and now today, I changed the oil. and as soon as I started the car It always idles at 900 RPM's, but now as soon as It starts, and I jus let it idle, it drops RPM's and bogs, then finally dies in like 10 sec. it has never done this, I actually have to keep giving it gas so it doesnt die. could this be a fuel pump problem or what?


----------



## Mazda Turbo (Nov 8, 2005)

I actually just found a loose Vacum hose that is sucking crazy air in...


I hope it doesnt run to my blowout valve. but that could be an issue or cause of this problem correct?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

do you know what forums you are on?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moved to what I believe is an appropriate section.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

hmmm thats a toughy...... let me think... oh ok this will solve your problem. Pull out the motor. Buy a SR20DET and swap it in place. Be sure to get all those stupid misc items like tranny, axels, ecu, wiring harness, etc. Should be pretty straight forward fix. I hope that helps man!


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

It sounds like a vacuum leak, especially if you foudn loose vacuum lines . You could also try bumping up your base idle. If neither of those work, maybe try to find a mazda forum or something.


----------

